# My Angel, I miss you more than words can express



## momofduncan (Jan 13, 2012)

Last Monday was my last day with my baby, Duncan (he was 14 and 2/3). He died in his bed where we both slept next to each other. He was always within arms length so I could pet him if I awakened in the night. He was unable to get up by himself and needed assistance walking the last 3 months and I had just looked into getting him a doggie wheelchair. He ate his dinner that night which was a good canned food and I gave him some pasta with chicken broth which he loves. He was hungry. He peed and pooped outside and went to sleep. He did not seem in pain but was very tired. I awoke at 3:00 am and helped him turn over and went back to sleep. When I awoke again at 7:00 he was gone. The pain of his going was so deep I was tempted to follow him. 

I am still in shock and feel an unbelievable emptiness in my home. He was my best friend, soulmate, child, family. He has kept me company as I care for my mother who is also very old (98) and has terminal health problems. I knew the pain would be coming but when it does it really wipes you off your feet. 

I know only others who are suffering this loss understand.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I am so glad your boy went so peacefully, but I sure know how much you hurt.
many hugs to you during this sad time. I hope you soon can remember the good times iwth less grief.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Thinking of you at this very sad time on the loss of your angel. Myself and my family are currently going through the same pain as you and know exactly how you are feeling. Our house is so empty and quiet now. We lost our little angel Daisy aged 3 on 7th Jan (new member devastated thread).

Your golden had a lovely life, 14 is a wonderful age and you will have lots of lovely memories to look back on


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I'm glad he didn't suffer and went peacefully. 

I wish the best to you and your mother.

I hope in time, when you are ready, you get to have another wonderful Golden to love and to love you. (((((hugs)))))


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

My condolences on the loss of your boy. Sending you much strength.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*MomofDuncan*

MomofDuncan

I am oh so very sorry to read about Duncan, but I can't think of a better way for Duncan to cross to the Rainbow Bridge, than with you. God Bless him.
I hope that you will stay around this forum and let us comfort and support to you.
I know the EMPTINESS.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss but what a lovely way to go had a good meal and lots of love and to go in his sleep something i have always wished for instead of having to make the decision for them


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

My condolences to you for your great loss. I hope my older golden goes that way; being loved and cared for to the very, very end. I am sorry the pain is with you now but hope one day it will lesson with the memories of your happiness together. Hugs, K


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

So very sorry for your loss... Please make yourself home on this forum and share pictures and memories of your boy when you are ready.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am very sorry for your loss of Duncan. I know it does not bring much comfort but at least it was peaceful departure. There is no way to prepare for such a great loss.
8 months past since my Buddy left me and still there are times when I ask why I am still here and wish I was gone that same day.
I am truly sorry. I understand how you feel.
Rest in peace sweet Duncan.


----------



## DaisysDad (Jan 18, 2012)

Momofduncan, Don't even consider following your dog! He would NOT want that. He wants you to get another dog and do for it what you did for Duncan. That's what dogs want, they want their own to live with loving, caring humans. 

You see, my wife just announced 10 minutes ago that we are getting a dog as soon as possible because our house is too quiet and empty. And my dog Daisy just died at 4:30 today. So you too must fill that empty house with a new dog, and I bet ya $100 that you all will live happily ever after.. Take care


----------



## maple1144 (Oct 18, 2009)

I am so sorry you lost your friend, what a peaceful way for him to go, I hope you will find a home here with us and share your stories and pictures and grief, the people here really do understand the deep pain you are experiencing and are always willing to listen, sending big hugs and prayers your way!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry for the loss of Duncan. 14 years is a long life, but that doesn't make it any easier to loose him. I am glad that Duncan left this world in his sleep, by your side. I understand your feeling of wanting to follow, it is a feeling that many of us have experienced in loosing our golden kids. The heartbreak is so difficult to endure. But, I definitely agree that Duncan would not want you to join him now. It isn't your time yet. You will see him again.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

maggie1951 said:


> I am so sorry for your loss but what a lovely way to go had a good meal and lots of love and to go in his sleep something i have always wished for instead of having to make the decision for them


.

Maggie has summed everything up - I know it is a shock for you, but a beautiful way for your boy to go to the bridge. He will always watch over you and walk with you because he is nestled in the one place that will always be his - in your heart

Run free and sleep softly Duncan


----------



## Mr. Bojangles (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss. It should be comforting to know he went so peacefully and with so much love.


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

So sorry for your lost. It's never easy no matter what age they are when they go. But what comfort in the peaceful passing.


----------



## momofduncan (Jan 13, 2012)

Thank you everyone who replied to my post and my condolences to my Golden friends who are suffering their loss. It has been a month and I still feel the pain and emptiness every day. Especially first thing when I wake up when the realization hits me anew and when I go to my bed without my best friend next to me and I have to sleep with the TV ob to take my mind from the dark thoughts. 

If heaven holds a reunion with my best friend then when death comes it will not be as fearful. 

Wishing all who are grieving their loss that peace will come to them.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Momofduncan*

Momofduncan

I know your pain. Praying that you will be able to love, again, I know that Duncan would want you to be happy.


----------



## Miaya's mom (Oct 27, 2011)

My little guy has been gone since September 2011, I still miss him, and I still look for him to pop his head up in the window when I pull in the driveway.. I feel your pain.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so sorry for the loss of Duncan and the loss and pain you're experiencing. The day will come when you will eventually be able to smile when you think of him, it takes time but it eventually will come. 

My thoughts are with you during this difficult time.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

sending good thoughts and lots of hugs. Lost my boy January 2, it really hasn't gotten any easier. I share your pain. Nothing can ease it, it's just always there, like an ache in your heart.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I feel your pain, 9 months tomorrow and I still miss my Buddy. It really does not get easier you just manage you pain better. It is not acute it is chronic now.
I am sorry for your loss. Duncan was sweet boy.


----------



## momofduncan (Jan 13, 2012)

If you own a dog you will most likely outlive it; to get a dog is to open yourself to profound joy and, prospectively to equally profound sadness.

A quote by Marjorie Garber


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I was looking at your Duncan photos. How beautiful dog he was. I am truly sorry for your loss.


----------



## megkate (Feb 7, 2012)

We lost our boy just over a month ago and at that time, as my heart was breaking, I really thought that I could never get another Golden.But our house is too empty and I am too lonely. Even as I cry now I am looking forward to hearing from the breeder I have contacted about a pup. Your heart will always ache for Duncan but maybe some day you will have room for another sweet friend. Duncan would want you to be happy. Me too!


----------



## momofduncan (Jan 13, 2012)

Have not visited this website in a while have been busying myself with dog walking at a local shelter. Being with the appreciative, happy dogs was very helpful until I went in last week and they had euthanized 2 dogs over the weekend. Poor souls. Wish I had the means to rescue them all. Very sad. Sent me reeling back into and grief and depression. 

Missing my angel, my comfort, my heart. He was the one who kept me steady at times like this and now he is the reason behind my unsteadiness. 

The weather is beautiful this time of year but it doesn't help. The thunder reminds me of how I had to comfort him during a storm. I would always rush home from where ever I was when it thundered because I knew he was afraid of it. I still have that instinct when it thunders.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

momofduncan said:


> Have not visited this website in a while have been busying myself with dog walking at a local shelter. Being with the appreciative, happy dogs was very helpful until I went in last week and they had euthanized 2 dogs over the weekend. Poor souls. Wish I had the means to rescue them all. Very sad. Sent me reeling back into and grief and depression.
> 
> Missing my angel, my comfort, my heart. He was the one who kept me steady at times like this and now he is the reason behind my unsteadiness.
> 
> The weather is beautiful this time of year but it doesn't help. The thunder reminds me of how I had to comfort him during a storm. I would always rush home from where ever I was when it thundered because I knew he was afraid of it. I still have that instinct when it thunders.


I'm so sorry for your pain. I know that your Duncan is very proud that you have been volunteering at the shelter! The 6 month milestone is so hard!


----------



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your pain. Your posts made me cry. I know your Duncan loved you just as much as you love him and he wants you to be happy. It's hard to see that right now, but he does.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Thinking of you at this difficult time  We understand your pain exactly it's nearly 6 months since we lost our Daisy. Keep posting on here you'll find lots of support and comfort from others who also understand you.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*MomofDuncan*

MomofDuncan

How wonderful of you walking the dogs at the shelter.
Hopefully one day you will be taking one of them home with you-I'm sure Duncan will have his paws in it!


----------



## Buddysmyheart (Dec 28, 2011)

Duncan would be proud of you. Volunteering at a shelter is rewarding, but sometimes painful as you know. So many little things in life remind us of what our fur babies liked, where they liked to go, what they were afraid of, people and other animals they enjoyed, etc...it IS always an ache in our hearts as " hotel4dogs " said above. The only good thing now, is that we know they aren't afraid anymore, no pain and struggle. Only love and light, just waiting for us.....


----------



## momofduncan (Jan 13, 2012)

Six months today.

Went for a bike ride where you and I walked and could picture us together in those places. My heart is overflowing with longing for my angel and I fell apart in the woods where we used to romp so carefree. 

Saw a women yesterday that I used to bump into at the park from time to time. She used to have a Golden who also was named Duncan. He was the same age as my Duncan and had the same father (sire?) as mine did. She now was with a beautiful young Golden 1 1/2 years old and full of mischief. Her Duncan had died 2 1/2 years ago (that is how long it had been since I ran into her last). She was happy and proud of her new boy. She said the puppy years were (are) challenging but the rewards were worth it. 

I am not ready yet but she gave me hope.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am very sorry, those anniversary dates are very hard. I wanted to say something to comfort you, sorry words fail me, just let you know I am thinking of you on this sad day.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Thinking of you on this very sad anniversary. We had our 6 month one without Daisy on Saturday so know and understand your pain and how much you're missing Duncan. Take care


----------



## momofduncan (Jan 13, 2012)

Tomorrow is one year. 

I remember the day before and the day of your leaving all too clearly.

Miss you terribly Angel. You were my true soulmate.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

momofduncan said:


> Tomorrow is one year.
> 
> I remember the day before and the day of your leaving all too clearly.
> 
> Miss you terribly Angel. You were my true soulmate.


Will be thinking of you tomorrow. We had our one year without Daisy 2 days ago. I hope Daisy and Duncan are great friends at the bridge.


----------



## KristyMinMN (Jan 9, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss. No matter if it's sudden or expected, our best friends' crossing is never easy. 

May your Duncan rest in peace, and may your heart find peace.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*MomtoDuncan*



momofduncan said:


> Six months today.
> 
> Went for a bike ride where you and I walked and could picture us together in those places. My heart is overflowing with longing for my angel and I fell apart in the woods where we used to romp so carefree.
> 
> ...


MomtoDuncan: I know my Smooch and Snobear are taking care of Duncan at the Rainbow Bridge. Duncan would want you to feel alive, again. Praying for you!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*MomtoDuncan*

MomtoDuncan

I added Duncan to the 2012 Rainbow Bridge List.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...-goldens-passed-2012-list-27.html#post1909825


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Thinking of you on this very sad bridge day of your beloved Duncan. Its so hard to loose them.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Anniversaries are so hard...Sending healing thoughts your way.


----------



## Buddysmyheart (Dec 28, 2011)

I hope in my heart that the 1 year anniversary of our beloved Goldens passing was the hardest...and that our hearts now continue to heal and our memories are only sweet ones. Their pure, sweet souls surely live on at the Bridge, and we will join them there someday. Always remembered, cherished and forever loved...our Bridge babies.


----------



## momofduncan (Jan 13, 2012)

Thank you all for your words of kindness. 

I know you all feel/felt this and understand. Where ever you are in your grief or healing process I wish you peace.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Momofduncan*



momofduncan said:


> Thank you all for your words of kindness.
> 
> I know you all feel/felt this and understand. Where ever you are in your grief or healing process I wish you peace.


Momofduncan

All I can promise you, is that it does get better, or perhaps we just grow to accept it. Praying your pain gets better. We all can relate!
The only thing that has ever helped my Husband and I heal, is adopting another dog.


----------



## Jluksch (Dec 14, 2012)

Sorry to hear of the loss of your beloved Duncan. Your story is very touching. Hopefully the good times you had with Duncan will overwhelm the sorrow you have. Rest in peace dear Duncan.


----------

